# how to change GPU-Z temps to fahrenheit



## jbclem (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm using GPU-Z 2.8.0 and the temperatures are showing in Centigrade.  I haven't found a switch to change them to Fahrenheit...is there a way?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 13, 2018)

Hit the "menu" button on the top-right (three dashes), select tab #2 ("Sensors") and check "Temperature Sensors use Fahrenheit".


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 13, 2018)

Upper right corner, three dashed lines are setting, when you open that go to the sensors tab and you should see a checkbox to use Fahrenheit .

EDIT: Beat me to it.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 13, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> EDIT: Beat me to it,


My original advice was supposed to be "get used to the metric system, comrade"


----------



## jbclem (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't have three dashes/lines in the upper right hand corner.  When I run the program there are 4 tabs at the top and Sensors is the #2.  But when I switch to it I just get a readout(s) for the sensors.  There is no list of choices as you've shown, and no apparent way to bring them up.

I'm using this on a desktop if that makes any difference.

Below is a new reply...this website insists on placing it inside the previous reply.  (8-13-18)

I finally found it!  When I switch to the main Sensors tab, in the upper right side corner there are two icons, a camera and a refreshing icon.  When I ran my cursor on the right side of the refreshing icon, the outline of a box appeared.  There  was nothing inside the box but when I clicked inside the box the settings page popped up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2018)

jbclem said:


> I don't have three dashes/lines in the upper right hand corner.  When I run the program there are 4 tabs at the top and Sensors is the #2.  But when I switch to it I just get a readout(s) for the sensors.  There is no list of choices as you've shown, and no apparent way to bring them up.
> 
> I'm using this on a desktop if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...



Upper right hand corner of GPUZ, directly under the the X to exit the application, and right above the LOOKUP box.

red circle in image below...


----------



## jbclem (Aug 14, 2018)

As I said, and I'll say again, the three bars are not visible in my version of GPU-Z.  And there are two icons just to the left of the three bar area...but I've already mentioned them also.  And even when I place the cursor over the area where the three bars should be located, all I get is the outline of a box appearing.  Here's an image of what I'm seeing.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, that's Intel GMA in all its beauty. At least the window itself is rendered properly


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Fahrenheit is so third world country, oh wait, even they use Celsius now ….. 
Time to get with the times.


----------



## Naki (Aug 14, 2018)

Which OS is this?
If using WIndows XP, this is dead now, so just don't. Use at least Windows Vista, or better - Windows 7.
IF there is sufficient RAM, such as 2 GB or 3 GB or more, and CPU is not hopelessly outdated, you can try Windows 10 OS too.
(for that I would say you need a dual-core CPU. If using a single core CPU, don't try Windows 10 )


----------



## Frick (Aug 14, 2018)

Naki said:


> Which OS is this?
> If using WIndows XP, this is dead now, so just don't. Use at least Windows Vista, or better - Windows 7.
> IF there is sufficient RAM, such as 2 GB or 3 GB or more, and CPU is not hopelessly outdated, you can try Windows 10 OS too.
> (for that I would say you need a dual-core CPU. If using a single core CPU, don't try Windows 10 )



Vista's out of support as well. At this point I'd argue that the only sane options for a connected system is Windows 10 or Linux. Win7 ends soon too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 14, 2018)

Frick said:


> Vista's out of support as well. At this point I'd argue that the only sane options for a connected system is Windows 10 or Linux. Win7 ends soon too.


Mainstream support for 7 actually ended in 2015 (with SP1, non SP ended in 2013), "extended" support for 7 SP1 ends in Jan 2020...……… agree, if anyone does not have it already little point in considering it.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2018)

jbclem said:


> all I get is the outline of a box appearing.


Looks like the icon isn't rendering properly, click the outline. I'll look into why this is happening


----------



## Naki (Aug 14, 2018)

Frick said:


> Vista's out of support as well. At this point I'd argue that the only sane options for a connected system is Windows 10 or Linux. Win7 ends soon too.


This does not matter much. If the computer has a weak CPU, no use trying Windows 10 on it.
And with Windows 7 it will still work just fine.
IF computer has at least 3 GBs of RAM and at least a dual core CPU, Windows 10 will usually work fine.
If using a single-core CPU, Windows 10 will likely not install at all, or be horribly slow.
Unsure about single core Intel CPUs with HT (2 virtual cores) - I have not tried that, but it may work (Pentium IV has a HT variant, for example).


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

Is it down to the theme of Windows at all??


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2018)

Naki said:


> This does not matter much. If the computer has a weak CPU, no use trying Windows 10 on it.
> And with Windows 7 it will still work just fine.
> IF computer has at least 3 GBs of RAM and at least a dual core CPU, Windows 10 will usually work fine.
> If using a single-core CPU, Windows 10 will likely not install at all, or be horribly slow.
> Unsure about single core Intel CPUs with HT (2 virtual cores) - I have not tried that, but it may work (Pentium IV has a HT variant, for example).


My recently deceased laptop with an AMD 1.9Ghz Turion X2  with 4GB RAM had absolutely zero issues running Win10 Pro 64 in fact it ran better than 7. Power brick died can’t be arsed to look for a replacement.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 14, 2018)

Windows 7 and Windows 10 has the same system requirements. 
Tho Windows 10 has some problem with HDD and superfetch, once the indexing and updates are done, it runs flawlessly.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2018)

phill said:


> Is it down to the theme of Windows at all??



Just tried it with Windows 7 and classic and normal theme, seems to work just fine.  Did notice XP in the screenshot so possibly too old an OS for the hardware or something?  I'll see on my XP build this evening if I can get time


----------



## Naki (Aug 15, 2018)

Another way to invoke settings that does not depend on any icons is just click the System menu - TOP left, then click Settings.


----------

